# Not bad for the last two days.



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Three trips in a row, however I know it won’t last but it was fun while it did! 

Oh and the $10 tip came from Indians which is rather unusual for trips with them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Three trips in a row, however I know it won't last but it was fun while it did!
> 
> Oh and the $10 tip came from Indians which is rather unusual for trips with them.


I'm more impressed with the two 24.66 rides in a row, what are the odds of that happening ?

4k trips here and otjer tjan minimum fare trips I don't recall ever having that happen in consecutive trips.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I'm more impressed with the two 24.66 rides in a row, what are the odds of that happening ?
> 
> 4k trips here and otjer tjan minimum fare trips I don't recall ever having that happen in consecutive trips.


Yeah Lol. Airport trips aren't that common. Especially two in a row.


----------

